# World City Rebus #21



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Hamburg?


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

Yep, that one wasn't too tough (pun).


----------

